# Questions about a 10 lb. ham??



## brohnson (Mar 8, 2010)

How long does it usaully take to cook such a big ham, what temp do you cook it at and do you pull it at 160*?  I've looked but I was not able to find any smoke recipes for a big home, does anyone have one or show me a link.

Thanks A Lot, Tim


----------



## triplebq (Mar 8, 2010)

Hams should be cooked to 160 degrees F. Reheat fully cooked ham to 140 degrees F. Use a meat thermometer to be sure . I smoke mine until they hit 165 and then wrap them like a brisket and pour hot pineapple jiuce over the smoked ham wrapped in tight foil .


----------



## brohnson (Mar 8, 2010)

Can I put a rub on it like one that you do for ribs or do people tend not to put rubs on big hams. Thanks


----------



## mballi3011 (Mar 8, 2010)

First is the ham a fresh ham or is italready smoked and you just have to re-heat it??? answer that one and we can give you the right answer that you are asking for.


----------



## brohnson (Mar 8, 2010)

Its a fresh ham that I was sent from someone from a specialty meat store and I want to smoke her up. :)


----------



## travcoman45 (Mar 8, 2010)

I'd cure that ham first then smoke it.

After cure, I start out at 130° fer an hour, add smoke an gota bout 160° fer bout 3-4 hours then take mine ta 180° to an internal temp a 165°.

My method is sorta lower then a hot smoke an higher then a cold smoke, but makes fer a tastey ham!

Ya can smoke em at 250° an still have a perty nice ham. 

If ya don't cure it, it ain't gonna taste like a ham but closer ta pork butt, would still be good, just not a ham is all. The curin is what gives ham it's taste.

If yer interested in curin it, pm me an I be glad ta help ya some with that.


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm with Tip if you don't cure it you won't get that traditional hammy taste and using his slow method for smoking it would allow for more smoke flavor


----------

